# XC courses Edinburgh and the Borders area?



## nicnag (18 June 2013)

I'm looking for suggestions for XC courses to hire for introducing a young horse to Xc . Went to Edderston at Peebles on Sunday but was a bit disappointed by the condition of the course. It was fine for the day but at £20 I think I'd rather be able to jump everything I can without having to cut down nettles or repair bits. Is Edinburgh Equestrian open at the moment?  thinking of holefield but there are a few of us getting together and Edinburgh or Peeblesshire would be more central for us. Thanks


----------



## saz5083 (18 June 2013)

I was going to suggest Holefield, im planning on popping down at some point in the next month or so myself. Last time I enquired EEC were still shut and I dont think there are any others in the area. There is one at Smeaton in East Lothian but is prob as far from you as Holefield so maybe not ideal either!


----------



## JenTaz (18 June 2013)

No, EEC will still be shut due to stangles! which is a shame as I really want to go down to use the xc, as said there is smeaton, and east lothian pony club sometimes hire out tyninghame (sp?) after their pick a fence, not very often, though, can't think of anywhere in the borders either unfortunately.


----------



## Jnhuk (20 June 2013)

There is not a lot. You are really limited round here - Smeaton is good and easy access off the A1

Not sure if Temple Farm near Gorebridge hires out their XC course

Craigbeck Farm in Moffat has a lovely XC but was sold last year but see PC still using it so maybe worth a go but better for more established horses as not sure how many small/baby fences they have

Further afield - Drumclog/Greenfields of avondale near Strathaven then the Fife ones.

There was a livery yard/rehab place that was putting together a XC course together last year - think round Carnwath/Biggar area but can't remember name and suspect they are portables that are not secured down

There is also the place near Coatbridge (?Equi something) but never been so can't comment


----------

